# Goldie palooza 2018



## Goldie Palooza

Hello to all Golden Retriever Families!

I am a proud mom of an almost 3-year old Golden Retriever: Hugo Maxwell. We live in sunny Southern California. We belong to this amazing community "Socal Golden Retriever Buddies" (facebook & instagram). We have so much fun with them: meet ups, hiking, paddleboarding, classes... This coming October will be their 2nd Annual Goldie Palooza (10/14/18 10-2). All proceeds go to 3 Golden Retriever Rescues. 
Last year there were between 300-350 goldens and their family in one single shot. We are hoping this year to reach 500! For further infos go to [email protected]! 

We hope you'll join us for this fun event!

Golden Regards!


----------



## Goldie Palooza

Hello everyone!

"Socal Golden Retriever Buddies" is having a meet up July 4th at Rosie's dog beach in Long Beach, CA starting at 8 a.m.

Hope you can join us!

Golden regards!


----------



## Gleepers

I have a family member who goes to some of these events. Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## Le Master

I'm really excited for this. I'll be there with my Barley and Butterscotch.


----------



## debbie624

All sounds wonderful. Any golden events in northern Illinois or southern Wisconsin?


----------



## OscarsDad

Great idea!


----------



## Dhibbard

Goldie Palooza said:


> Hello to all Golden Retriever Families!
> 
> I am a proud mom of an almost 3-year old Golden Retriever: Hugo Maxwell. We live in sunny Southern California. We belong to this amazing community "Socal Golden Retriever Buddies" (facebook & instagram). We have so much fun with them: meet ups, hiking, paddleboarding, classes... This coming October will be their 2nd Annual Goldie Palooza (10/14/18 10-2). All proceeds go to 3 Golden Retriever Rescues.
> Last year there were between 300-350 goldens and their family in one single shot. We are hoping this year to reach 500! For further infos go to [email protected]!
> 
> We hope you'll join us for this fun event!
> 
> Golden Regards!



Thanks...are there any Goldie Paloozas for those in Texas? I know its really hot but Nov and Dec are great months for it.


----------

